# work tops



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

my missis wanted something done with the worktops so i removed the tops and moved them into my garage and laid them out even the kick boards.i then grabbed da sander with 180 grit and gave them a good sand followed by 400 discs,next up was to clean and spirit wipe and tack rag off so they where spotless, up next i coated them with plastic primer followed by few coats of jet black basecoat,next was to mix my clearcoat with just a little glitter i had in my tool box and sprayed 2 coats of clear on,next was to clean the glitter out my gun and spray another coat of just clear on them,,this was done more then 2 years ago and i cant believe they still look ok with all the abuse work tops get


----------



## dmrrider123 (Dec 17, 2011)

this is great I have never seen this done before lol I wouldn't have thought it would hold up but clearly it does


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome !


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i bet its swirly?  lol


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow that after 2 years?
Was this also a clear from max?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep 2 years has passed since I did these,when they where first done I told the misis to be on the careful side for a few weeks and use a chopping board etc but as the time has went on the harder they have become,I think the clear was upol 2-1 mix anti scratch lol,I also done my tv stands etc in silvery grey I will post a pic up,I have had loads of people saying we are decorating at the min can you spray our this and that to match the decor


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Ha ha cool stuff now you can machine your worktops.

Lets start a thread, "whats the best wax for a kitchen worktop" :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds like a viable business with potential.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

I've often wondered if you could DA/polish a formica granite effect (you know, the standard black granite looky likey stuff) worktop to remove light scratches. Anyone tried that rather than spraying ?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks good :thumb:
Hob looks like it need the detailing touch though


----------

